# mount: warning: cannot change mounted device with a remount



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi All,

I am getting the following message when I try to run my 'makero' or 'makerw' scripts. ie make my tivo read only or write. I have searched the forums and have only found 1 ref to this message http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...++cannot+change+mounted+device+with+a+remount
I am running a series 1 in the uk. I have posted there but it seems that it has stumped us Brits or its not a sexy enough problem to solve, hence turning to this forum. The above mentioned post is maybe a bit above my technical level, but the one thing that stands out is the ref to the fact that - "the box was rebooted while the root partition was mounted rewrite." That is a distinct possibility. I also had a couple of powercuts. Tivoweb, ftp and telnet are all running. Any ideas on how to fix this so I can continue my crash course in hacking.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

martink0646 said:


> I am getting the following message when I try to run my 'makero' or 'makerw' scripts. ie make my tivo read only or write. I have searched the forums and have only found 1 ref to this message http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...++cannot+change+mounted+device+with+a+remount


This post from that thread explains what is wrong and how to fix it.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Jamie,



> This post from that thread explains what is wrong and how to fix


Are you say that if I type "mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda7 /" that will fix it?

Sorry, my knowledge is practically zero on this

Regards,

Martin


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

martink0646 said:


> Are you say that if I type "mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda7 /" that will fix it?
> 
> Sorry, my knowledge is practically zero on this


First you need to figure out what your root partition is. It could be /dev/hda4 or /dev/hda7. You can find out by running "bootpage -p /dev/hda". You'll see a line that will include something like "root=/dev/hdaX" in it, where X is 4 or 7.

Once you figure out your root partition, you can mount it read/write via: "mount -o remount,rw /dev/hdaX /" where X is the root partition # you found above (either 4 or 7).

To fix things so that you don't have this problem in the future, look at /etc/fstab and verify that the root partition listed there matches what you found above. If it does not, edit the file to correct it. I suggest you edit it directly on the tivo, but if you instead edit it on your PC, make sure you use unix line endings, not DOS.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Jamie, thanks

I'll try it and let you know

Regards,

Martin


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Jamie,

When I type "bootpage -p /dev/hda" I get "root =/dev/hda7 shondss=false"

when I try to mount it read/write via: "mount -o remount,rw(o) /dev/hda7 /" it works fine. Thanks.

My fstab file is as follows 
"/dev/hda7 / ext2 ro 1 1
/dev/hda9 /var ext2 rw 1 2
/dev/hda8 swap swap defaults 0 0"

I'm not sure what I need to change?

Regards,

Martin


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

martink0646 said:


> Jamie,
> 
> When I type "bootpage -p /dev/hda" I get "root =/dev/hda7 shondss=false"
> 
> ...


Looks like your /etc/fstab is ok. You might also check /etc/mtab. It should agree (/dev/hda7 mounted on /).

Otherwise, just use the explicit mount commands rather than "makero" and "makerw" and you should be ok.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Jamie,

Thanks, I have added "/dev/hda7" into my scripts and everything is running fine.

For reasons of thoroughness iwould like to find the problem (even though everything is working). I have tried to look for "mtab", but all I can find in my ftp program is a shortcut to it in "/etc" which I cannot access through telnet. Any clues as to where it is?

Again, many thanks for your help.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi again,

I have found it!!!!
"mtab" contains the following;

/dev/hda7 / ext2 ro 0 0
/dev/hda9 /var ext2 rw 0 0
/proc /proc proc rw 0 0

Does this mean anything to you?

Regards,

Martin


----------

